# Horse Carriage Restoration



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

I am helping my nephew with the restoration of a 100 year old horse carriage. Some work had already been done over the years. The wheels had certainly been replaced as the were in very good shape, that's what prompted him to buy it. The seats were also not original as they used foam for padding. Most of the upper body had been done also as it is plywood. However the undercarriage appears to be all original. Some of those wooden parts had to be replaced as you see in the pictures. we made every attempt to keep everything as original as possible. I will post more pictures as it gets completed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a wonderful project Gerry. More pictures as work progresses would be nice.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Gerry that's a great project! I think restoring is probably the one of the finest aspects of woodworking so future generations can admire the craftsmanship and style. Looking forward to seeing the next stages. 
(Not sure where you'll find a 100 year old horse to pull it, though)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is a great project, keeping some of history alive, fantastic. what kind of wood are you using for the hand manufactured parts?? I have some Amish friends in Kidron Ohio and one of them has a buggy shop where he repairs buggies including the wheels. Fascinating to see one being restored. I will look forward to pics, keep up the good work.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

what kind of wood are you using for the hand manufactured parts?? 

I am using white ash which which was processed on the mill I featured in "Big BS" post in "tools & woodworking".


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh boy you have more stuff than me. I was offered one time to build a stage coach over a buck board. The ranch owner ended up buying a stage coach from Canada. Cost him more to have it shipped to long island than the stage coach cost.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

*Horse Carriage Restoration Update*

Well, learned another self-taught profession today......upholstery! Yes re-upholstered the three seat on the horse carriage. I added an additional 1" layer of foam over the existing foam to ensure a smooth plush finish. Those decorative nickel plated nail strips really put the finishing touch on the project & hid the staples used to fasten the genuine imitation leather.
Here is before & after.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

They look nice, 
btw I have a couch making proj coming up soon and need some cushions to be made for it.. hmmmm


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Gerry that's a beautiful project and a job well done


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

Restoration completed. See attached latest photos.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks like a million dollars Gerry, a job well done.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

The restoration looks great Gerry


----------

